# Email Header Fälschung?



## flashray (22. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

welcher Teil eines Email Headers kann nicht gefälscht werden? Oder kann man alles fälschen?


Vg Erdal


----------



## Navy (22. Januar 2008)

Fälschen kannst Du nur, wenn der Mailserver keine Verifikation Header vornimmt und die mail weiterschickt (welcher dann ein Mailrelay ist).

Modifizieren kannst Du per se alle Zeilen. Für einen detaillierten Überblick lies am Besten http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc2822.txt.


----------



## Gumbo (22. Januar 2008)

In einer E-Mail-Nachricht kann alles gefälscht werden. Nur die Informationen, die dein Mail-Server zum Schluss hinzufügt (Informationen wie Zeitpunkt des Empfangs und IP-Adresse des Senders), sind vertrauenswürdig. Der Rest könnte unterwegs oder direkt beim Absender ge- oder verfälscht worden sein.


----------

